
Could Vietnam Become the Next Silicon Valley? - miraj
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35227626
======
bobby_9x
It all sounds well and good, but Vietnam is really corrupt. I lived there for
a few months a few years ago and people pay off the police for pretty much
anything.

It's also one of the only communist countries left in the world. There are
soviet hammer/sickle posters up all over ho chi min city.

The government can pretty much take over your business whenever they want (and
they do). The media (TV/radio/newspapers) are completely state-controlled.

All of these factors spells trouble for anyone with money. Why would I take
such a risk?

